# Oakes area Pheasants forever. How can i help?



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I live in Minnesota but am going to hunt a few weeks in the Oakes area. I would like to join pheasants forever and would like to join in that area so the funds go there. I hunt western MN as well and donate via thier banquet. I am finaly getting back into pheasant hunting after a 20 year hiatus. I no longer work retail and bought a chocolate pointing lab pup this summer. She will be 5 1/2 months old our first trip out there this fall. She has been doing great at the game farm and every one there is impresed with her. Anyway how can i donate to the area there as i dont want to just come and take some birds, i would like to give something back to the area along with my money for hotels etc. I try not to bring alot with and buy it in the area where i hunt as it helps the local economy. how can i join PF in that area and have my funds go there. Also does anyone have any tips for hunting that area? i have never been there and i cant dont know the area at all. I cant wait! we are going out the weekend of the 27th of Oct. and the 18th of Nov.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Oakes does not have a chapter per se. We have a Dickey county PF chapter out of Ellendale our banquet will be on the 28th so please attend.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Let me know how many guns I win !!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I haven't gotten the $$$ and stubs back yet from Monte or Bob. When I do I had better see your name on at least 5 of them. Thats the least I should get for all the harrasment you give me.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

G/O,

I noticed you mention Monte and Bob, along with Dickey County PF. You wouldn't be talking about Monte Anderson and Bob M. If so what are they selling tickets for? Is that the gun raffle? Is there any tickets left?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

No wrong Monte and Bob, yes these are ones for the 12 gun raffle, if you want one pm me I'll make sure you get one. Hmmm maybe I could sell one to Dick Monson also.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I bought 5, I better win a few guns!!!!! Make sure there is no white out on any tickets Monte turns in!!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Jim, how did you get your high school Sr. Pic as your avatar?  :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Dick Monson says its my baby picture :lol:


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Classic, I laughed so hard I almost spit my water all over my screen!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Hmmm maybe I could sell one to Dick Monson also.


Suprisingly enough g/o, I have some tickets also. You send me your cash first. Lots of cash. 

And I can't hunt at Oakes anymore. My knee goes out when I have to run across so many ditches to read the NO HUNTING signs.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Dick, How much and whats it for? Not a problem always like to help.. You should be helping on this one for sure, it helps fund your community PLOTS. With all the PLOTS ground we have down here why would need to bother with posted land anyway. :lol:


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Where will the banquet be and are tickets available at the door?
I hope to be in the area around that time and would love to be able to help support PF.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Banquet will be at the Fireside in Ellendale, tickets available at the door.

mnswd, For your information the Dickey County Pheasants Forever put together a Community Match PLOTS. The business people of Ellendale along With Dickey County Pheasants Forever and the Game and Fish. Leased 640 aces for public hunting. This is some of the finest ground in the county, a square mile of CRP. DCPF put in over 20 acres of food plots, and is in the process of getting bales from the Fargo chapter for winter feed. The beauty of this PLOTS compared to other PLOTS it is open to everyone the first week of season. Yes we welcome Non Residents on this PLOTS.

Projects like these take money and that is why we are having a 12 gun raffle 500 tickets sold for $20.00 each. Any help will be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Congrats on the Community PlOTS.Nice to see businesses giving instead of just taking.That's the beauty of it,not that non-res. can hunt it the first week. 

To bad more communities don't follow your example.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Ken, You bet the local buisness really stepped up to the plate on this one and need to be recognized for what they did. Whats really sad is this is a great program, but gets no support what so ever. Even the Game and fish doesn't want anything to do with it.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Pheasant season generates A LOT of money for the town of Ellendale. It behooves local business owners to support it.



> This is some of the finest ground in the county, a square mile of CRP.


Yeah, and it gets pounded into oblivion.....nevertheless, it is a good idea and its nice to see stuff like this taking place. :beer:

PS: Don't let that Nishek kid have any of those guns either...even if he does end up drawing one, make sure to pick another name. :wink: :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Posted: Tue Sep 26, 2006 11:22 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Nothing like thinking positive now is there Jiffy. By the way you hunt that area did you get yourt tickets? How about showing a little support back?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yo g/o, you must be mistaken. I have stated many times before that I hunt pheasants in the Pembina area but lets not "let the cat out of the bag" on that area. I would hate to see it become a haven for g/o's such as yourself!! 

Don't you worry about how and where I spend my money Jim. You should know as well as I that I support the community. The legion and the corner corral take my donations with a smile.....


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You REALLY don't want to get into the "giving support back" debate with me. I suggest you quit while I am still somewhat neutral....just a friendly warning!! :wink:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> You REALLY don't want to get into the "giving support back" debate with me. I suggest you quit while I am still somewhat neutral....just a friendly warning!!


Go ahead make my day!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sure thing CLINT!! First off lets start with why you're not a supporting member of Nodak!! To cheap or what....this is just to begin with mind you!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Where do your clients stay?? I bet they don't stay in town at the motel do they?? Where do they eat??? Where do they drink beer at night??

HHHmmmm....if these guys were not at your place of BUSINESS wouldn't they more than likely be at some other place of BUSINESS in Ellendale or other surrounding communities??

The way I see it is that you are stealing money away for the small business owners in Ellendale and other communities!!

Please feel free to correct me beings you have not told me who you are so I am just "lumping" you in with the others!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I have explained this before a quote from our fearless leader Mr Hustad


> Well I finally got around to reading his editorial this month ( I refuse to pay for a magazine so I read a free copy), and I'm really surpised nobody has said anything.


Referring to wildfowl magazine, same here with my feelings toward NoDak outdoors. But if it will make I will join no big deal, just a matter of principle


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

If you feel a need to continue this conversation please feel free to PM me or call me. No need to "clutter" up this thread.....unless you feel it otherwise necessary.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Someone bump the jukebox...the record is skipping...and the song sucks anyhow. :eyeroll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

> just a matter of principle


The same type of "principle" in which I "lump" all g/o's together with???

Just a question....


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> The way I see it is that you are stealing money away for the small business owners in Ellendale and other communities!!


Oh ya when all else fails call me a thief


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Are you or are you not taking business away with your establishment??


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

nope, I'm a bringing it in.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

How many of your clients go and buy shells from Butch at the Hardware store in town?? Guns??? Supplies?? Just one for example....


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Many do some bring there own come on Jiffy do better than that.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

G/O whether you want to believe it or not....you are not as well "liked" in town as you may think!! I will not put anything out there about you because you won't fess up to who you are publicly. I am not 100% sure who you are....just 95%.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I see now we go to personal attacks


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Nothing personal about the truth is there g/o.....


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Jiffy said:


> You REALLY don't want to get into the "giving support back" debate with me. I suggest you quit while I am still somewhat neutral....just a friendly warning!! :wink:


I'm still waiting I'll check back this evening maybe by then you can come up with something.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

g/o said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> > You REALLY don't want to get into the "giving support back" debate with me. I suggest you quit while I am still somewhat neutral....just a friendly warning!! :wink:
> ...


You know what the sad part is g/o you know what I am talking about....at least I hope you do. Check your friends buddy.....thats all I have to say about this!! :eyeroll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Jiffy said 
[/quote]You know what the sad part is g/o you know what I am talking about....at least I hope you do. Check your friends buddy.....that's all I have to say about this!!


> Jiffy sincerely I have no idea what your talking about. Are you trying to tell me that not everyone likes me? WOW that's big news, guess what not everyone likes you either. Big Deal.
> 
> A guy asked what he could do to help in this area for pheasant hunting. I informed him, for some reason like always you want to argue over this. I asked you someone who hunts this area if you would like to buy a ticket. You feel that by tossing a few down in the local watering holes that's enough. That fine by me if that's what you feel is support for the pheasants. Now unless you have something useful other than personal attacks and threats I'm done with you. Good Day


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Actually no, you asked ME if I contributed to the area PF. To which I replyed that I hunted in the Pembina area....you adressed me g/o. Go back and read if you have forgot. I'm sure we'll run into each other this fall....if not in town.....at the Ranch House. I can't wait.... :wink:

Just for the record, Peggy is a hell of a cook. The chow at the banquet should be outstanding!! Enjoy!!


----------

